# Solved: Comodo Firewall Settings



## taberds (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, ever since I installed Comodo Firewall Pro I am unable to access the shared files of my other computer connected to my home network (yes, I am using a router). Anyone a bit more versed with the Comodo Firewall settings, in order for me to "see" the other computers in the network with Comodo still installed?

And yes, whenever I uninstall Comodo, I am able to access the the other units shared files, but I prefer to have a better firewall so I still choose to use this third party program.

Any help/suggestion would be very much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Under Misc>settings>general is the box checked to detect new networks?


----------



## taberds (Jan 2, 2008)

hi sorry for the late reply, but yes the "detect new private settings" is checked. any other thing i need to adjust? TIA!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to Firewall>Common Tasks>Stealth Ports Wizard>Define a new trusted network. If your network shows in the pulldown., then trust it.


----------



## taberds (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...my network is not showing...will go to My Network Places and resetup my network. Should I setup my network on both computers? I am btw using a PPoE connection on my router would this matter? But this is only for my LAN setup. TIA!


----------



## taberds (Jan 2, 2008)

:upDavec

just want to inform you that your Stealth Ports Wizard suggestion to define a trusted network was the one that did the trick...i am now able to "see" the other shared folders in my network...thanks a lot Davec for your help!!! ;-)


----------

